# تصميم مكبس سنترك



## ahmedbayomy (20 مايو 2010)

أرجو الافادة فى معرفة القوانين والحسابات الخاصة لتصميم مكبس سنترك 80 طن


----------



## zamalkawi (20 مايو 2010)

على حد علمي لا يوجد مكبس سنتريك ولكن يوجد مكبس إكسنتريك


----------



## ahmedbayomy (28 مايو 2010)

متاسف يا أخى عن التعبير وأرجو معرفة حسابات تصميم مكبس إكسنتريك


----------



## الأسكندراني (3 يونيو 2010)

انا عندي سؤال فضولى بس ياريت تسامحني هو انت عايز تصمم المكبس ليه وهل هو مشروع تخرج او هتنفذه 
على اي حال المكبس الأكسنتريك يتكون من اجزاء كتير ممكن ترسمه conceptual design وبعدين نقدر نتكلم في كل جزء على حده.


----------



## ahmedbayomy (4 يونيو 2010)

أنا عايز أنفذة فى ورشة وانا عاوز حسابات تصميم المكبس وهو مكون من الموتور الكهرباء ثم الحدافة ثم مجموعة القابض والفرملة ثم الجيربوكس ثم الاكسنتريك ثم الرامب(الجزء المنزلق)


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (8 يونيو 2010)

كتاب metal forming hand book schular كتاب شركة ألمانية هي الأولى عالميا ومتخصصة في صناعة المكابس بأنواعها وهو كتاب رائع وموجود في مكتبة الملتقى هذا


----------

